# VCDS-Lite vs' VCDS registered



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Hi all and a happy new year! 

I'm thinking about getting myself a USB COM PORT OBD2 II DIAGNOSTIC CABLE LEAD [http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111546537153] to trying out VCDS-Lite in an effort to turn off my service light (friendly mechanic forgot to do it) and work out some of my engine faults. I have heard that a lot of the fault codes that are on VCDS-registered are also on VCDS-Lite but do any of you guys know what fault codes are missing from the VCDS-Lite version?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

It reads all of them, but the difference is it doesn't tell you what they all mean. You can look them all up on the Ross-tech website anyway, or there's also lists of them in the knowledgebase on here.

What you can't do with the Lite version is things like adjusting some of the settings. I don't know if it will reset the service indicator as I've never had to do that - it's the only car I've had serviced by a garage in the last 20 years. But it's done everything I've needed it to do so far.

Read Wak's info on it: http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcom.htm


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I realise you want VCDS for other things, but "Service" can be reset to annual regime using dashpod buttons.
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I realise you want VCDS for other things, but "Service" can be reset to annual regime using dashpod buttons.
> Hoggy.


Really?

Do you know the button sequence... Knowing my luck it's probably the one labelled 'reset service'...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I realise you want VCDS for other things, but "Service" can be reset to annual regime using dashpod buttons.
> ...


Hi, Press button 2 (right hand button) & hold in while switching on Ign. The DIS should now show "Service". Press & hold button 1 (left hand button) until "service" is cleared. Do mine my self every year. Resets to Annual/fixed service regime.
Resets to 9,300 miles & will increase or reduce depending how it is driven. 
"Service" has to be displayed before it can be reset.
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Cheers Hoggy. Will try this. Thanks


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

asahartz said:


> It reads all of them, but the difference is it doesn't tell you what they all mean. You can look them all up on the Ross-tech website anyway, or there's also lists of them in the knowledgebase on here.
> 
> What you can't do with the Lite version is things like adjusting some of the settings. I don't know if it will reset the service indicator as I've never had to do that - it's the only car I've had serviced by a garage in the last 20 years. But it's done everything I've needed it to do so far.
> 
> Read Wak's info on it: http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcom.htm


S'okay then... the cable is cheap so I might just get one to try it out. Cheers.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Here you will find the differences from the Ross-Tech web page:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html
I started with the free version but soon after I got it registered; because soon you want to do more. For $99. it's worth it!


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

CaptRon said:


> Here you will find the differences from the Ross-Tech web page:
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html
> I started with the free version but soon after I got it registered; because soon you want to do more. For $99. it's worth it!


I read this before posting. Cheers anyway.

IN the section for fault codes it says: 'Limited unless Registered'. This is why I was wondering what the limits are. I probably should have explained that earlier. sorry, my fault.

BTW, what did you want to do with it that made you buy the full version?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

shaunhutchinson said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> > Here you will find the differences from the Ross-Tech web page:
> ...


Did you try clicking the "Limited unless registered" links?
If you do it explains the shareware limits at the bottom.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

shaunhutchinson said:


> BTW, what did you want to do with it that made you buy the full version?


Initially it was to perform the Throttle Body Adaptation after I had disconnected my battery. Then for auto scan and to be sure I could read all the faults. Also needed it to change some basic settings (i.e. turn off the seat belt chime).

I see your dilemma when for instance it says :Read Fault Codes [ Limited ] ;but we don't know what more you get with the registered version.

I think he best way to compare would be to use both side by side.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

CaptRon said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what did you want to do with it that made you buy the full version?
> ...


Sounds interesting, Can't think of anything but my engine to check or change at the mo but I'm sure things change as the possibilities open up. I read over the text a bit more and it quotes: "The Unregistered/Unactivated version of VCDS-Lite will only decode a fraction of the DTC's it finds into text. However, it will always show all DTC numbers."

[smiley=book2.gif] The list of codes is on the rosstech website so I should be able to work things out I think.

The USB cable is only £5 on ebay so I think I will go ahead with it and try it. 



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Press button 2 (right hand button) & hold in while switching on Ign. The DIS should now show "Service". Press & hold button 1 (left hand button) until "service" is cleared. Do mine my self every year. Resets to Annual/fixed service regime. Resets to 9,300 miles & will increase or reduce depending how it is driven. "Service" has to be displayed before it can be reset.
> Hoggy.


I just reset the service using your instructions, worked perfectly. 9300 miles to go. Thanks


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

You have nothing to loose except £5... that's how I looked at it when I got my cable with the free VCDS.

The thing is that It's a great tool and there is so much to learn on how to use it and I'm very interested in learning it. With some DTC you use it for trouble shooting; so if the need comes up you can decide if you want to dish out the $99. and two minutes later it's installed.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

CaptRon said:


> You have nothing to loose except £5... that's how I looked at it when I got my cable with the free VCDS.
> 
> The thing is that It's a great tool and there is so much to learn on how to use it and I'm very interested in learning it. With some DTC you use it for trouble shooting; so if the need comes up you can decide if you want to dish out the $99. and two minutes later it's installed.


Absolutely. nothing to loose. looking forward to it arriving now.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

shaun has it arrived yet and if so what have you discovered?. i have the cable and disc sat in my glove box but havnt had the time to go out with the laptop to the car yet.
and do you just plug it into the lap top and car then put the little disc in the disc drive and let it boot itself up??


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

eldiablott said:


> shaun has it arrived yet and if so what have you discovered?. i have the cable and disc sat in my glove box but havnt had the time to go out with the laptop to the car yet.
> and do you just plug it into the lap top and car then put the little disc in the disc drive and let it boot itself up??


Hi, i've got the same lead and the disc and couldnt get it working  when i plugged the cable to the laptop it comes up with CH340 (COM3) so i'm guessing that i dont have to download any driver for it as it's already recognizing the cable as soon as plug it to laptop, i've dowloaded VCDS-LITE version,click on options and then selected com port which is COM3 and test button,but keep getting this: Port Status: OK -- Interface: Not Found ? i have even plugged it to the car and turned the ignition on/off-- car running but still saying Port Status: OK -- Interface: Not Found ? I have tried changing the ports but that didn't help either ? I'm about to give up now :? ohh well it only cost me a fiver but would have been good if it actually worked :lol:

cheers

Hak


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

I used the instructions found on this TDI Forum when I got mine.

It's for windows XP but if you have Vista or Windows 7 go to page 3 and scroll near the middle.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=224167

I hope it helps... it worked for me.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

eldiablott said:


> shaun has it arrived yet and if so what have you discovered?. i have the cable and disc sat in my glove box but havnt had the time to go out with the laptop to the car yet.
> and do you just plug it into the lap top and car then put the little disc in the disc drive and let it boot itself up??


Dunno. Just picked it up from the post office about 30mins ago. I want to try it tonight, but might have to wait until morning. will post with news when it is done.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

KLL VAG cable arrived









Couldn't get the USB driver on the CD to work on windows 7 so went to: http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/.../23/0/how-to-install-vag-com-cable-on-windows and used their driver. The USB driver seemed to load okay after the new driver was instealled. It slotted straight into port 4 on my laptop. I tried to load the VAG-COM installer from the CD but this didn't work.









The computer connected to the car very well first time. I scanned the engine, the old faults came up. I pressed the clear button and I am happy to report all my faults have disappeared. I also scanned my AWD because I had traction problems. Once again, the old faults came up. I pressed the clear button and all my faults have disappeared. Looks like my service cleared up my problems and the dashboard lights was just un-cleared codes.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

eldiablott said:


> shaun has it arrived yet and if so what have you discovered?. i have the cable and disc sat in my glove box but havnt had the time to go out with the laptop to the car yet.
> and do you just plug it into the lap top and car then put the little disc in the disc drive and let it boot itself up??


Works like a dream eldiablott... A great value purchase for sure.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Some faults will clear and not pop straight back up, I'd suggest a few ignitions or a short journey and scan again to make sure they haven't re appeared

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Be warned. just like every thing else on a TT it gets addictive.
Ebay and VCDS £7 to do the key fob window control, one door unlock, bleep and anti hijack.  
Then $99 to adapt my A6 fuel pump immobiliser    That saved a bucket of cash  
Then full set to do the TDI live graph ignition timing  
Now scan the Can Bus settings and do the future daughter in laws Mk2 TT 8) 
Currently trying to datalog my V6 DSG for a ghetto dyno....not going so well....holding a DSG in third for a run needs a long road with no one on it


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Try this guys, just bought it and it works a treat, full VCDS version 12 which is more than you need on the MK1 

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... stech-vcds


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

merlin c said:


> Try this guys, just bought it and it works a treat, full VCDS version 12 which is more than you need on the MK1
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... stech-vcds


thanks! how can they do this so cheap!???


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Cause its a Chinese cracked copy....just don't try to do an update... Caveat emptor


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

merlin c said:


> Try this guys, just bought it and it works a treat, full VCDS version 12 which is more than you need on the MK1
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... stech-vcds


Is it really free shipping as well ? How long did it take to arrive ?


----------



## ecofriendlyal (Mar 19, 2013)

It looks very good. Full version. I assume this is far better than the £10 cables off ebay with the "lite" version. Just checking it is OK before I buy.
Cheers
AL


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

ecofriendlyal said:


> It looks very good. Full version. I assume this is far better than the £10 cables off ebay with the "lite" version. Just checking it is OK before I buy.


Remember it is an old version, not the current Full Version (despite the wording of the advert).
Feature wise, I think it is equivalent to the current VCDS Lite.

Depends if you want to give your money to someone selling hacked old software and a clone cable, or to the people developing the software...


----------



## ecofriendlyal (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you David. Think I read the full version is £250? But are the cheap ones off Ebay also hacked software and cloned cable?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

ecofriendlyal said:


> Thank you David. Think I read the full version is £250? But are the cheap ones off Ebay also hacked software and cloned cable?


The cheap ones off Ebay are just the cable, you download the software yourself from Ross-tech's site.


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a cheap Ebay cable and VCDS Lite. It connects and scans but I'm not sure it covers all the modules. For example I can't scan the AWD or other modules on their own. Is this because it's only the Lite version or would this "Full", (albeit it old) hacked version allow me to do that ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

doverttowner said:


> I have a cheap Ebay cable and VCDS Lite. It connects and scans but I'm not sure it covers all the modules. For example I can't scan the AWD or other modules on their own. Is this because it's only the Lite version ...


I take it you are still using the VCDS Lite in Shareware mode?
If you register it, you can connect with everything.
Obviously chargeable.

Yes it costs slightly more than the clone interfaces and hooky 12.12 software.


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes just the shareware i think...What are the advantages of paying $99 to Ross Tech to register as opposed to paying the A$67 for the "old hacked" full version ? Apart from not ripping RossTech off...


----------

